# red natts breeding?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i hope this means that the breeder pair i recently purchased from another member here, are in the beginning stages of breeding...

i have the pair, about 8" each, in a 75g with a smaller piraya, 5" or so. anyway, i vacuumed and did a water change on the tank, yesterday. i used very cold water to replace that which i vacuumed out. i also raised the temp to about 84 degrees, and placed alot more decor in the tank so they feel more secure. interestingly enough, what may have sparked them is that i didn't sleep in my bedroom last night, where they are located, because of the damn hot/humid weather causes warmer air to go upstairs (we have a split level).

now, i've seen plenty of territorial disputes in my piranha keeping days, so i'm hoping their behavior isn't just that...wiggling side to side. however a few things that are different among the pair that i notice, are: they are wiggling side to side, but, constantly, for the last few hours. usually, from my experience, this behavior occurs real quickly, the territorial aggression is resolved quickly. also, up until today, they seemed to get along great in the tank, always together, not even bothering the smaller piraya in there. they are quite noticeably darker as well, and, they MIGHT have built a nest in the tank. unfortunately i can't tell if the indentation in the rear of the tank, is from nest building or pouring buckets of water in the tank, yesterday, with the water change/vacuum. it's an indentation, with about a 8" or so diameter. it looks more like they may have done it, though, because it's a pretty smooth, indentation, meaning it appears to a round indentation with a slight downward slope from the edges. like i said, i didn't see any signs of nest building, but, again, i didn't sleep in my room last night where they are, so they could have easily done it while i was away.

i guess i'll just have to wait and cross my fingers. i'm staying outta the room for the rest of the day. it all just got me excited. again, i'm hoping the sign they are doing the "wiggling" means they are in the process of courtship/pre-breeding...i'm hoping though it's just not a sign of a territorial dispute and/or aggression.

i guess time will tell, but if anyone has more specific advice on what to look for, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1882512

Here is a thread with pics and a video of mine breeding. See if this looks familiar.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ya their color and behavior is much like yours. hopefully when i get back home this evening i'll have eggs!


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

hope it all works out for ya and if it does i wanna see pix of those fry good luck


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the bastards appear to have gotten me all excited for nothing. i just checked after leaving em alone in a darkened room for 5 hours or so, and no fry.









i was almost certain too, with how much they darkened, but the "wiggling" appears to have just been some territorial aggression, one took a pretty sizable bite on the dorsal fin.

live and learn i guess, hopefully it won't be too long

i'm thinking i may be hurting their chances by having temp too high, with all the humidity and warm air pushed upstairs, it got to be 88 degrees. i just turned it down a few notches. i'm assuming the added tank warmth is what the aggression was mostly sparked by.


----------

